

Ask YC:  Anyone put Apache/PHP/MySQL on Asus eee? - edw519

I'd love to get one of these little things for travel, but only if my software runs exactly the same as on my desktop.  Any experiences?  How well does it run?
======
brk
I have an Eee, but I really use it more for note-taking, casual browsing, and
connecting to my remote server via vnc when I want to run any real apps. The
solid-state drive, and overall limited space, doesn't lend itself well to
running even a test/development environment like you want to do (IMO).

Also, the keyboard is really cramped, so I'm not sure how well it would work
for longer-term coding sessions.

For what it is (a small, cheap uber-portable), I happen to think it's great.
But, it is not a desktop or laptop "replacement".

------
wallflower
This is the most informative forum on Software Development with the EEE:
<http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewforum.php?id=19> The threads on LAMP indicate
the drawbacks (usually UI-oriented) and point to the little quirks needed to
install LAMP.

The appeal of a laptop the size of a hardback book (but thinner) is sexy,
since I carry a small bag that can hold a not-to-thick hardback book. Many
years ago, I used a Sharp Actius ultralight A100 with a 89% of actual size
keyboard (17mm). The Asus EEE is 79% of actual size (15mm). I can remember
coding on it was basically pound out code now, pay later (it would hurt).

